# Cannot login to Cacti 1.2.12 after upgrade or reinstall



## ProServ (May 26, 2020)

Hi, after upgrading Cacti to 1.2.12 every day or so, cannot login. No error on the GUI, and can't find any error in logs. I have tried dumping the cacti DB, dropping the DB, installing fresh ... meaning mv /usr/local/share/cacti -> old_cacti and reinstalling. It does the same thing.. day or so later, cannot login.

When I did login after upgrading, and looking at say 1-month or 2-month, the 95th % always show 0.0 which makes no sense.

Wondering if anyone else has experienced these types of issues.

Thanks.


----------

